# Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?



## StefanTS (27. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei mich intensiv mit dem Thema Echolot zu beschäftigen. Ich habe einige Internetseiten durchstöbert, Produktbeschreibungen gelesen und mit Emulatoren gespielt 

Mein Einsatzgebiet für ein Echolot wären vor allem Seen im Voralpenland, in erster Linie der Chiemsee und kleinere Seen in der Umgebung. Portabel sollte es sein, da ich es nicht nur auf _einem_ Boot einsetzen möchte.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ich bin auf das oben genannte Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS gestossen, was mir preislich und von der Ausstattung her gefallen würde.

Allerdings schwanken die Angaben hinsichtlich wichtiger Ausstattungsmerkmale erheblich:
Während die Bildschirmauflösung manchmal mit vert/hor 240/240 angegeben ist, kann man auf anderen Seiten die Auflösung von 400/240 entdecken.
Das selbe mit den Graustufen: Manchmal sind's 4, manchmal sind's 16.

Kann mir einer von Euch evtl. mal helfen, was denn nun stimmt!? Vielleicht hat ja einer sogar einen Erfahrungsbericht? Wäre echt super!


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. September 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

Der Hersteller gibt ne 4 level Grayscale an, und der sollts eigentlich am besten wissen...

Der Vorläufer hatte jedenfalls 4.

Und 240x240 Pixel ist richtig, 400 nen Druckfehler.

Ich hatte den Vorläufer. das Fish Easy 2. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, schau Dich nach einer Klasse höher um, Fishmark 320 oder so. der 240er Bildschirm ist imo noch recht klein wenn man mit geteiltem Bildschirm/Zoom arbeitet. Beim Vorläufer, der Horizontal nur 160 Pixel hatte sah man gar nichts mehr, sogar mein 320er finde ich noch recht klein, aber o.k.

Ausserdem hat das Fishmark weit mehr bedienkomfort durch die mehrknöpfe.

Portabel kann man günstig selberbasteln siehe Suchfunktion.

Und bezgl des Dual Sensing Gebers weiss ich auch nicht so recht. Je grösser der Geberwinkel desto mehr Fische sieht man zwar, desto ungenauer wird aber die Bodenunebenheitenerkennung. Das Rechenprogramm mittelt halt den Reflektionswert im Gesamten Kegel um die Tiefe zu bestimmen.

Ich hab nen 20/60Grad geber und der ist oft schon sehr ungenau. um z.B. ein altes Bachbett auf 10m Tiefe aufzufinden.

Ich beweg mich zwischen 4 und 50m tiefe. Normal so 7-22m 

Wie Gross der Kegeldurchmesser am Grund theoretisch ist kann man durch die Funktion 

Tangens(Geberwinkel/2) x 2 x Tiefe ermitteln

20 Grad auf 15m tiefe also 
Tangens10 x2 x 15m = 0,176.. x 2 x 15m = 5,3 m Kegeldurchmesser am Boden. 
Wenn sich darin jetzt nen Fels befindet sieht man den kaum, und in 5,3m Kegeldurchmesser kann man fast nen Kleinwagen verstecken.

bei 60Grad sinds schon 17,3m und bei 120Grad 52 m!!! Das dürfte ausreichen um nen mittleren Businessjet nicht mehr aufzufinden 

Dafür sieht man aber bestimmt immer Fische... Aber dass in nem Fussballfeldgrossen bereich Fische sind, dafür brauch ich auch kein Echolot, das ist imo nämlich keine Mehrinfo, das kann ich auch so einfach behaupten, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich mich da irre ist äusserst gering...

Um zu sehen wo ich den 120Grad Geberwinkel gut benutzen kann, kann ich die Rechnung mal umkehren: damit der 120 Grad Kegel am Boden 5m Durchmesser hat beträgt die Wassertiefe 1,44m!! Da brauch ich hier kein Echolot mehr, da kann ich auch einfach ins wasser schauen...

Andere Meinungen werden da vermutlich abweichen, aber mich interessieren eben die Bodenunebenheiten weit mehr als mich über möglichst viele Fischechos zu freuen. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (27. September 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> ... aber mich interessieren eben die Bodenunebenheiten weit mehr als mich über möglichst viele Fischechos zu freuen. ...



Das ist auch meine Meinung! #6

Man kann bei den DS-Geräten zwar die Arbeitsfrequenz bzw. den Geberwinkel anpassen, aber warum soll man sich dann so ein Gerät zulegen, wenn man dann in der Praxis eh auf dem geringst möglichen Kegel arbeitet?

Geräte mit so einem breit gefächerten Geberwinkel gab es ja z.B. bereits mit dem Eagle Trifinder. Da wurde auf dem Display dann auch angezeigt, ob der "Fisch" sich links, mittig oder rechts vom Geber befindet - leider aber nur, wenn man mit dem Fischsymbol- also known as "Mäusekino-Modus" arbeitet.... :q |rolleyes

Im Fazit würde ich in der günstigen Klasse auch zum Fishmark 320 raten... #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. September 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*



> Geräte mit so einem breit gefächerten Geberwinkel gab es ja z.B. bereits mit dem Eagle Trifinder.


Der hatte aber 3 verschiedene nebeneinanderliegende leicht überlappende60 Grad Sendekegel um die 150 Grad zu erreichen und konnte unterscheiden welcher ein Objekt erfasst.

Das DS hat EINEN VOLLEN 120 Grad 83 Khz Kegel 

(und dadrin nochmal einen 60 Grad 200 Khz) 
Kann aber beide Echos gleichzeitig auf dem Gesplitteten Bildschirm darstellen. Aber wo da wieder der Sinn liegen soll |kopfkrat 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## StefanTS (27. September 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

Hey Ihr, das ging ja schnell. Vielen Dank für die super Antworten. Das Fishmark 320 war eigentlich meine erste Wahl, aber dann hatt ich halt das super Angebot mit dem 250DS gelesen.

Dann wird's wohl das 320 werden. Mehr lässt mein Budget auch wirklich nicht zu. Den Portabel Umbau werd ich dann auch selber machen, ein bisschen basteln tu ich eh ganz gern. |bla:

Das 320 sieht ja sonst ganz vernünftig aus. Wenn Du es auch im Einsatz hast, bist Du mit der Sendeleistung zufrieden?


Danke nochmal für die Tipps und Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## StefanTS (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

So, nun wollt ich Euch auch noch meine Entscheidung mitteilen. Es ist also ein FishMark 320 geworden. In der Fest-Version zum selber umbauen auf portable. Ob ich damit allerdings wirklich billiger komme, weiß ich noch nicht, denn ich möchte es wenn dann 'schon richtig machen'. Das heißt, die hier irgendwo vorgestellte Lösung mit einem wasserfesten Koffer find ich doch sehr stark. Aber die kosten halt richtig Geld. Na mal sehen, vielleicht bau ich es erstmal irgendwo anders ein, und der Rest kommt dann.

Allerdings hab ich noch eine andere Frage: Lowrance und Eagle Geräte stammen doch aus dem selben Haus. Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob einzelne Komponenten zueinander kompatibel sind. Das heißt, kann ich den mitgelieferten Geber des Fishmark mit dem Gerät Lowrance X-135 benutzen, und andersherum?

Danke und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Jirko (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

hallo stefan #h

bei einigen modellen von eagle und lowrance sind die geber kompatibel untereinander, aber beim 320er fishmark leider nicht mit dem 135er von lowrance... dein geber arbeitet z.b. auch am x-47er oder x-96er #h


----------



## StefanTS (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

schade... aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Na, der Geber wird dann an einer noch zu bauende Geberstange befestigt. Ist mir eigentlich auch lieber.

Servus,
Stefan


----------



## StefanTS (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

So, heute ist mein Gerät gekommen *freu*

Jetzt hab ich technisch Doofer aber gleich eine neue Frage:

Die Stromaufnahme erfolgt beim FishMark 320 ja über einen Kombistecker am Geber HST-WSU. Wenn ich jetzt einen portable-Umbau mache, sollte ich dann eine extra Leitung für die Spannungsversorgung nehmen (im Klartext, ein extra Stromkabel kaufen) oder nicht? Wenn ja, funktioniert dann der Geber überhaupt noch, oder ist es dem egal, ob der Kombistecker auch als solcher verwendet wird. Oder doch zweiter Geber für den portablen Einsatz als Pflicht? Was denkt ihr, was ist sinnvoller, praktischer und technisch möglich?

Danke und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*



> sollte ich dann eine extra Leitung für die Spannungsversorgung nehmen



Ich hab jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, um welche version es geht...

Bei mir ist ein kleiner Stecker am Geber, aus dem auch das Kabel für die Stromversorgung kommt. das endet in 2 losen litzen.
Die andere Echolotbuchse ist für sonderzubehör, speedgeber u.ä.
Es gibt aber auch eine mit anderen (grossen) steckern. Kann sein, dass man da 2 möglichkeiten zur stromversorgung hat. dann sollte man aber immer nur 1 belegen!

Entweder hat man das gerät jetzt eh am Batteriekoffer und dann ists eventuell sinnig, den Stecker immer angeschlossen zu lassen.

Hat man das Gerät am Batteriekoffer, will aber den Geber zum Transport separat haben, machts sinn an das Kabel einen 12V (zigarettenanzünder) Stecker (gibts auch mit eingeb. Sicherung, falls man die mitgelieferte nicht gut unterbringt) zu basteln und an den Koffer ne entsprechende Dose.

Eine ähnliche trennmöglichkeit macht auch bei separater Batterie sinn, immer Kabelschuhe umfrirkeln ist nervig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## StefanTS (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

Hi!

Dank Dir. Ich glaube, dann wird das wohl der zweite Steckplatz für Speedadapter o.ä. sein.

Okay, mein Gewissen ist dann soweit beruhigt, dann werd ich mich jetzt dann bald mal ans basteln machen. Koffer ist auch schon gekommen!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Schlenther (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 250 DS - was stimmt?*

Moin, Moin alle zusammen, brauche Hilfe für meinen FishEasy 250 DS.
Suche eine deutsche Betriebsanleitung. Habe mein Gerät verstellt. Es ist zwar noch voll funktionstüchtig, zeigt aber nicht mehr richtig die Unterwasserbeschaffenheit an. Während der Fahrt nur ein senkrechter, grauer Balken der von links nach rechts läuft. Kann man das beheben?
Dank im Voraus.
Angelpeter


----------

